# Swaping my 04 diff with an o5 help!!!



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

I purchesed an 05 diff and found that the yolk has 4 bolts as opposed to my 04's 3 bolt pattern. Is it possiable to swap the yolk? I am trying to avoid having to buy the rubber boot for the 05 and if I have to will it bolt up to my 04 drive shaft. I have a window of 22 hours to do this swap so any advice will be supper helpful. and yes i know, why would i start taking this apart without knowing what was entailed. my bad but please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

LordAnarchy said:


> I purchesed an 05 diff and found that the yolk has 4 bolts as opposed to my 04's 3 bolt pattern. Is it possiable to swap the yolk? I am trying to avoid having to buy the rubber boot for the 05 and if I have to will it bolt up to my 04 drive shaft. I have a window of 22 hours to do this swap so any advice will be supper helpful. and yes i know, why would i start taking this apart without knowing what was entailed. my bad but please help. Thanks in advance


the yoke s transferrable. But it is critical to get the nut in the EXACT same place. Failure to do this will either reduce or increase pinion preload. you do not want to do either!

mike
dms


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I thought the 04 and the 05-06 had six bolts in the rubber donut.
Three to the rearend yoke and three to the driveshaft flange. I have 2ea. 05 or 06 rearends
in the basement and the one in my 05. They all have a
3 bolt yoke on the rearend. I found that the bolt pattern is smaller diameter on the 04.
Here is a pic of an 05-06 donut.
It is the same for the front and rear.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LordAnarchy said:


> I purchesed an 05 diff and found that the yolk has 4 bolts as opposed to my 04's 3 bolt pattern. Is it possiable to swap the yolk? I am trying to avoid having to buy the rubber boot for the 05 and if I have to will it bolt up to my 04 drive shaft. I have a window of 22 hours to do this swap so any advice will be supper helpful. and yes i know, why would i start taking this apart without knowing what was entailed. my bad but please help. Thanks in advance


If you have a four bolt yoke then someone had a aftermarket DS on it before(stock is three). Do what DMS said and x-fer the yoke off your old one. Just fyi The 05-06 DS, pumpkin and CV's are different than the 04.

If it just takes swaping the yoke to get a stronger rearend on an 04 thats a good deal.


----------

